# Sunday's Show and Tell. . . . 12/6/15



## jd56 (Dec 6, 2015)

Let's see what classics you have found from this past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Trying to finish up a couple of projects this past week and just kept coming up short on a couple useable parts.
So I went and got this 36 or so CWC Pilot.












It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 6, 2015)

*Tag*

Finally got a license tag for my 34 Dayton!


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 6, 2015)

Tried to get this in last week but didn't happen. Rec'd this very cool handmade knife from Dale Alan

Really nice, feels great in the hand:


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 6, 2015)

I picked up some cool items this week!(And some boring old rusty bikes too) and,,a GIANT BOOOOOOOOOOOOOMBOX!!
One of the "Holy Grail" Boomboxes..This thing weighs 27 lbs W/O the 10 batteries it needs!! And it has a place to store cassettes  and..an ALARM!




A cool real vintage late 60s "Captain America/Easy Rider" helmet,and it FITS!




Unknown Motorbike? w metal clad 28s and this AM I realized it maybe has "racing" handlebars turned upside down??Thoughts on model/bars?




And a seriously super sweet condition 1975 Huffy Pro Thunder uncleaned/detailed..This thing will clean and polish up NICELY!




Oh yeah..And a antique ELDI bicycle repair stand  >>>> If anyone has a clamp for sale or trade..Im your guy!.<<
It came from a house where the owner used it to build fishing poles..




I almost forgot..This came via UPS..For my son ..Prewar 20" Colson in awesome colors!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 6, 2015)

Flat Tire said:


> Finally got a license tag for my 34 Dayton!
> 
> View attachment 255929



Don that looks perfect!


----------



## tjkajecj (Dec 6, 2015)

*Shelby*

Another Shelby added to the collection, this one came out of Maine. 
Do want to acknowledge Bruce for a great packing job.
Everything was double wrapped. Treated the bike like it was an expensive original paint job.

Anyone know when Western Auto Shelby built bikes switched badge types?
This bike has a N309043 serial number.

Another of my Shelby built Western Auto bikes has a N402334 serial number with a different badge. (last Pic)

Tim


----------



## incajoe (Dec 6, 2015)

I picked up this great collection of 70's-90's punk, indy rock and new wave records for less than a buck a piece.



I also found this Schwinn Varsity for $5 and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## incajoe (Dec 6, 2015)

Sorry for the sideways pic. I have it saved right side up but this forum seems to be rotating it for some reason?


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 6, 2015)

tjkajecj said:


> Another Shelby added to the collection, this one came out of Maine.
> Do want to acknowledge Bruce for a great packing job.
> Everything was double wrapped. Treated the bike like it was an expensive original paint job.
> 
> ...




Tim im drooling over this one.i personally love the way it looks as it sits. nice and complete also.


----------



## tjkajecj (Dec 6, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Tim im drooling over this one.i personally love the way it looks as it sits. nice and complete also.




Rob,

It is just missing the rear stand and clip, but I think I have one. Bike was originally Red, but the Blue repaint was done along time ago.
For now I am going to leave it as it is.

Tim


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 6, 2015)

J.D., love that Pilot badge, it's perfect. And Tim, that Shelby!
 Hit a local estate sale last Friday and scored a nice Charles Parker 4"  bench vise. Post war '46. in really good condition.



Jumped on this Wards Duralium framset last week. I'll get some more pics up as I get it closer to road ready. Thanks Ray!



And thanks to Joe for offering up the awesome Black Friday deal, awesome little pieces.


----------



## Mtn Goat (Dec 6, 2015)

Schwinn Double Bar-   Not sure of the age.  Serial #69002.  Should be a good rider by spring.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 6, 2015)

A friend of mine passed this on to me this weekend.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 6, 2015)

Oo - good friend!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 6, 2015)

Mtn Goat said:


> Schwinn Double Bar-   Not sure of the age.  Serial #69002.  Should be a good rider by spring.View attachment 256005View attachment 256006View attachment 256007



Not to burst your bubble. But that's not a schwinn. Still a cool roadster though.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 6, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Not to burst your bubble. But that's not a schwinn. Still a cool roadster though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




I was thinking the same thing. I'm thinking its a Dayton


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 6, 2015)

Mtn Goat said:


> Schwinn Double Bar-   Not sure of the age.  Serial #69002.  Should be a good rider by spring.View attachment 256005View attachment 256006View attachment 256007



Not Schwinn! Even better than that! This bike is s Huffman D34, you will probably get some offers to buy.


----------



## spoker (Dec 6, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Tried to get this in last week but didn't happen. Rec'd this very cool handmade knife from Dale Alan
> 
> Really nice, feels great in the hand:
> 
> ...




be neat 2 b able to make a leather case like that!!!


----------



## larock65 (Dec 6, 2015)

A friend of mine passed these on to me this weekend!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 6, 2015)

Saw the post last night for this toasted super deluxe stingray and I had to have it. I am going to try and clean the parts but if not, they will be rechromed. The parts will be moved to another frame when I find one and this frame will be put to pasture in my basement until I decide what to turn it into if it can even be salvaged


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 6, 2015)

larock65 said:


> A friend of mine passed these on to me this weekend!
> View attachment 256024​




You and Mark have the same friend? Looks awesome.


----------



## vincev (Dec 6, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> I picked up some cool items this week!(And some boring old rusty bikes too) and,,a GIANT BOOOOOOOOOOOOOMBOX!!
> One of the "Holy Grail" Boomboxes..This thing weighs 27 lbs W/O the 10 batteries it needs!! And it has a place to store cassettes  and..an ALARM!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boris (Dec 6, 2015)

vincev said:


> bikesnbuses said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up some cool items this week!(And some boring old rusty bikes too) and,,a GIANT BOOOOOOOOOOOOOMBOX!!
> ...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 6, 2015)

Gots me a bone shaker and a dead high wheel parts bike


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 6, 2015)

spoker said:


> be neat 2 b able to make a leather case like that!!!




hear that! I've been meaning to ask him if he made it or who did but keep forgetting...!


----------



## hotrod (Dec 6, 2015)

just picked this up today stored for 10 years in a shed chrome is exelent.


----------



## hotrod (Dec 6, 2015)

could any one help me with the serial number? the first two letters ? are not stamped very well.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 6, 2015)

hotrod said:


> could any one help me with the serial number? the first two letters ? are not stamped very well.




If you're trying to determine a year, my undereducated and unsolicited guess would be 1980


----------



## hotrod (Dec 6, 2015)

i got it. the letter i thought was an o was a q. march of 1979. so not far off rustjunkie!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 6, 2015)

Golden age Sturmey stuff: AW from 1955 and a very early AW with no date code and Patent Applied For stamp. The early hub has screw-on cog and a slightly different axle. I also located a Hercules crank set for my wife's bike. I have to build hers next. It is the female match for the 1946 Hercules I just recently finished.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 7, 2015)

I picked up an 1890's Gormully & Jeffrey ladies block chain project with original paint and stencils.  Interesting frame.
Not sure if keeping or selling, will be seeking more info.
Chris


----------

